# Sad Day - Just had to make the last trip to the vet with our 19 yr old kitty...



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so lost right now - 3 years ago we started my Bailey on Prednisone hoping to get a few more months with him.  That has turned into a 3 years, but today we had to make the toughest decision of my life.  He has gone from 18 pounds to 5 (mostly in the last 6 months) and in the last 5 days has gone from a fairly normal life (by sick kitty standards) to not really being able to walk and a whole lot of other issues.  The vet told us we made a wise decision - his quality of life just was not there - but I still feel so rotten.  We had 19 wonderful years with him.....sorry to post, but I just had to find some sort of release...


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

We went through the same thing with one of our cat 1.5 years ago.  I know exactly what you mean.  All you can do is be good cat parents, and it sounds like you did just that.  That drive is definitely a very tough one.

I waited one day too long on one of our previous cats, and she died alone in our house (her brothers and sister were around, but no humans).  I've never forgiven myself for that.  So you definitely did the right thing.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I'm so afraid I'll have to make a decision like this someday. Having to put down a beloved pet is my worst nightmare. When I was a kid we had to have our cocker spaniel puppy put to sleep (his back was broken when he was run over by a car) and it crushed me. I was six then and am twenty-eight now and I still get upset remembering it. I'm sending lots of hugs your way because I can imagine how terrible you're feeling right now. May you find comfort in the knowledge you made the kindest decision for your kitty.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry.  It's so hard to lose someone you love.  Keep thinking that you ended your little darling's suffering.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Awww.  I'm so very sorry.  You definitely did the right thing, but that doesn't help the pain of loss.  Big hugs to you today.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  Hugs for you.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

More hugs for you VG. DH and I have had to make the same decision over the years and it is difficult every time. You definitely made the right decision.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone - your kinds words are a comfort.  I realize there are so many people on the Boards going through things that are so much worse in the grand scheme of things, and I appreciate you letting me get this very real hurt out -  everybody give your pet a hug from me (and Bailey) today!


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

Losing a beloved pet is terribly hard.  *hugs*


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hugs.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

So very sorry, even if 19 years is a very long, full life, it still has to hurt when the time comes. Prednisone (along with his hypo-allergenic food) has been keeping Noggin alive for the past half year or so (he's now about 12-1/2 years old), but as I watch him continue to weaken, I suspect we'll be making that final vet trip before he reaches 13. You can bet the house and farm that I'll be inconsolable for a few days when that dreaded day arrives; so my heartfelt sympathy goes out to you and yours, and I hope you'll soon be able to move on from grieving to fond remembrance.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I am SO sorry. Five years ago, our indoor/outdoor cat left us. We still miss her...


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Hugs of consolation being sent your way.  Making this decision is so difficult.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> So very sorry, even if 19 years is a very long, full life, it still has to hurt when the time comes. Prednisone (along with his hypo-allergenic food) has been keeping Noggin alive for the past half year or so (he's now about 12-1/2 years old), but as I watch him continue to weaken, I suspect we'll be making that final vet trip before he reaches 13. You can bet the house and farm that I'll be inconsolable for a few days when that dreaded day arrives; so my heartfelt sympathy goes out to you and yours, and I hope you'll soon be able to move on from grieving to fond remembrance.


Bailey didn't immediately do well after we started the pred - but then made a major recovery, almost to his old self until the last 6 months - I hope NogDog does the same and you get a lot more time than you think with him.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

vg said:


> I am so lost right now - 3 years ago we started my Bailey on Prednisone hoping to get a few more months with him. That has turned into a 3 years, but today we had to make the toughest decision of my life. He has gone from 18 pounds to 5 (mostly in the last 6 months) and in the last 5 days has gone from a fairly normal life (by sick kitty standards) to not really being able to walk and a whole lot of other issues. The vet told us we made a wise decision - his quality of life just was not there - but I still feel so rotten. We had 19 wonderful years with him.....sorry to post, but I just had to find some sort of release...


I'm sorry for your loss.

One of the things I think about often is how our pets trust us to do what's best, even if what's best breaks our heart. You had to break your heart today to release him to a place where there's no more pain. When I had to make that decision for my Riley Dog, it tore me up, even though I knew logically it was the only decision I could make, and even though in my job I'd helped others make that decision, and the only way to get through it was to believe I was still taking care of him in the very best way that I could. I had to believe that I was either giving him rest or, hopefully, sending him on ahead of me to a place where he could be without pain and just the happy, carefree guy he'd been from the day I brought him home and most of his life.

Bailey trusted you every day to do right by him, and that's what you did. You loved him enough to break your own heart and that's all anyone -- animal or human -- can expect or hope. Not all people, not all animals, get that and that means Bailey was a lucky guy.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

don't be sorry to post; everyone who has a pet dreads that day. They are family. They give us joy and relieve our stress and make our lives rewarding in very little but largely important ways.

I'd be devastated. 

It's nice to know he had such loving owners.

take care


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry, VG. We went through something very similar with our cat Kimi, who lived to be 18. When The Day came we knew we were doing the right thing, but oh, it was painful to lose him.

Treasure your memories of Bailey.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm so very sorry you lost your much loved Bailey. I've had to put 2 kitties down in my adult life and it was terrible. I feel your pain and I send you great big ((((hugs))))


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Condolences from NapCat and the Girls of the Lighthouse Ranch........


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Indeed, condolances - while my own cats are only 6yrs and 10 months of age, I have in the past had to endure the same with other pets, it's truly gut wrenching and just thinking about it is already making tears come to the eyes.

Paul


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, VG.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I am so, so sorry.  I know the feeling all too well; been there done that.  BUT that doesn't make it any easier.  19 is a long time.  I wish I could comfort you.  Just know that I am thinking of you and wishing I could really lend you a shoulder to cry on.  It is like losing a family member.  So many people don't get that PETS ARE FAMILY.  My brother has that get over it attitude; it drives me crazy.  I wish you inner peace and healing.  Please know that others DO care.  All the best...sjc.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

So sorry to read this. Losing pets is so difficult.  You made the right choice though, take some comfort in that.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry, vg. It's agonizing, but you did the right thing. 

*hugs*


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! 19 years old?! That's amazing!  

You have my condolences. At least your kitty lived a long, full life, and you can always remember all the many good moments with him.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Aw, man...I am truly sorry. I know how hard it's been with my own pets in the past, and I know that when it's time for Max and Buddah, I'll be wrecked. Sheesh, when the cat who came before Max, Dusty, died, I was such a mess I couldn't even go into the pet food aisle for about a week...which isn't practical when there's a dog to feed.

You do have my sympathy...I know no matter how long you had him, it _hurts_...


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi there
My heart broke when I read your post, so sorry for you. Just remember the good times you had together.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

19 years is amazing!
I had to make the same decision for my elderly cat a few years ago, he was 20 and had become incontinent, was having a series of small strokes. He just lay in my arms at the vets, while it was done. It felt right that way, it was the last gift I could give him, a peaceful and pain free passing. 

Big ((hugs)) to you, I know it hurts but you did what was best for your cat, and the cat would have known that.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Again, thank you all for your stories and your compassion.  I've read every post several times now, and also read them aloud to my DH and DD.  Its helps to know that I'm not alone in what I'm going through, and I am feeling more confident that we were holding on to him for us, and that he needed release.  It was so weird this morning to not have to clean up his nighttime oopsies (at night he didn't always make the litter box, but was usually close - I won't miss the smell of bleach on tile) or make sure he had his meds.  We have two other cats, one hasn't seemed to notice but the other came up to Bailey yesterday when we brought him home afterwards, went nose to nose and then licked his paw.  I do think he said goodbye...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, vg. I dread doing that with the Wonder Cat.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, VG.
But as all have already said, you did the right thing.
I have made the mistake of keeping an animal alive when they had no quality of life - because I selfishly couldn't bear to part with them.
When they can't even lick your hand it is definitely time.
I have adopted 8 year old cats, knowing if I don't no one else will.  And also knowing that the end is closer because of their age. But they are all special.

Just sayin.....


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I am so sorry. I always have a house full of pets and I know how hard it is to lose one, even after a long full life.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

That is a journey that is a difficult one.  When faced with that decision, I tell myself that "I could have missed the pain, but I'd have missed the dance".  And, I wouldn't have given back a minute of the time I shared with my pets.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

That is the hardest decision-- we had to do that with two cats, one 17 and the other nearly 19, and the age of the cats does not make it easier.  The older one was my dd's cat, and she fully made the decision with me (she was 15) and went with her girl to help her.  (She was so brave.)  Both of the cats let us know "what it was time" just as our vet told us they would.  

I miss my cat (the 17-year-old) still, and that was 6 years ago.  

I agree that sometimes our past pets send us our future pets.  But for now, it is okay to grieve.  HUGS.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm sorry, VG. I know how you feel. I had to take my dog to the vet for the same reason a few years ago. It almost killed me.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I am so sorry, vg.  Nineteen years is a large part of your life.  That is a truly heartbreaking loss.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

So sorry, vg.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

So very sorry, vg.  Know that his spirit is still with you.


----------

